# Rippin Colorado ???



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

If you're looking for other Intermountain West/CO riders you can check-in here: Intermountain US - Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums, otherwise just post up in general and jump in on the conversation!


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

25 strait said:


> Hello new to site been riding for 15 years here in the great state of Colorado and have a few questions where should I post ???


You should do a search before posting to ensure it hasn't been covered before. ("Search" is located on the black tool-bar)

If you need to post a question try to find the correct sub-forum that best fits/describes your question. (Click on "Forum" in the tool-bar and go from there)


----------



## 25 strait (Feb 9, 2013)

Looking for a new board want input on witch board best fits my ridding style. Witch forum do I post ??? in


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/:eusa_clap:


----------

